# am I plus sized?



## Tiffany01

Im 5ft 1 inch and as of now I weigh 175 pounds.


----------



## farmpony84

You don't look plus sized to me but I don't know what the real criteria is. Obviously you are over your American Movie Star preferred weight..... You look fine on your horse.....


----------



## Tiffany01

farmpony84 said:


> You don't look plus sized to me but I don't know what the real criteria is. Obviously you are over your American Movie Star preferred weight..... You look fine on your horse.....


Thanks. Im doing weight watchers.


----------



## farmpony84

I just posted a thread looking for a diet. How do you like it? I think I m the heaviest I have ever been.


----------



## TheLauren

farmpony,

I really like weightwatchers. I joined a few months ago, and lost 10 pounds with them. I loved my group leader. She made the meetings a lot of fun. It definitely works.


----------



## Tiffany01

buuuump.


----------



## Speed Racer

Yes, at 5'1" and 175 pounds, you're plus sized.


----------



## nvr2many

Society would say yes. I think "Marilyn Monroe" .... The good ol' days!
And I am heavier than I would like also! I need to really get motivated. I keep telling myself when the weather gets better I will slim down. As in, do something besides hide out!!!


----------



## muumi

What is the criteria for plus sized? Anything above the normal range in a Body Mass Index? Is it anyone who is even a bit chubby, or is it only much heavier than that? (Is there a minus size too? lol)


----------



## DancingArabian

I think plus sized is size 14 and over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G8tdh0rse

OH boy if that is it, I'm pretty plus. I do have on advantage. I am 5'8" tall. thank goodness for all those inches. I sit right at 200 pounds so I'm a plus girl.


----------



## nvr2many

I currently wear a 12 and am about 5'7" and thought they consider me plus size. Gosh who knows. I don't know about you but I think you should be able to tell a woman from a man, :lol:.


----------



## DancingArabian

nvr2many said:


> I currently wear a 12 and am about 5'7" and thought they consider me plus size. Gosh who knows. I don't know about you but I think you should be able to tell a woman from a man, :lol:.


Not everyone who wears a single digit size is mannish in figure. I get that you're trying to feel good about yourself but please find another way than by bashing someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

DancingArabian said:


> Not everyone who wears a single digit size is mannish in figure. I get that you're trying to feel good about yourself but please find another way than by bashing someone else.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whoaaaaaaaaaa, didn't mean it like that at all and no I was not typing that to make myself feel better. I do not have a problem with the way I look. I think I look great! I guess I was trying to just say, what your saying in reverse to make everyone feel good about how they look. Please do not make me out to be what it seems that you think I am. I am sorry if I offended you, it was not my intent!!! Guess I was saying there is nothing wrong with curves! 

Like I said, I do not see anything wrong with the way I look..........


----------



## DancingArabian

I'm also saying that single digit sizes don't mean a lack of curves. There's nothing wrong with curves. However you can't assume that certain sizes have girly figures and certain don't. It's not what you're saying but how you're saying it. First you implied that smaller sizes have a mannish body, then implied we have no curves. Be proud of how you look, but by saying things like the commoners about curves indirectly bashes everyone not your size.

I'm just saying don't generalize things like curves or lack thereof by pants size. 

Imagine if someone said "if you're over x size then you're shaped like a potato". You'd know it wasn't true and you certainly wouldn't want to be lumped in a group that way either, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ Um, I think I already apologized. Are we kicking the proverbial dead horse now???? Ok then, once again. I am sorry that it came out that way! Trying to make one person feel better obviously made you upset. I AM SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!

*BUT*, since we are at it, what you said was rude also, insinuating that I needed to make myself feel better by bashing others (when in fact I was not even trying to bash, it was a mistake in choosing what I wanted to say). So your words were chosen no better than mine. Just sayin!

*AND* to add, I guess you are saying that people that do not have curves are ugly buy saying just cause your single digit pant size and have curves??? See how this can get out of hand???? We need to move on!!!


----------



## Dustbunny

Nvr2many....I seriously doubt that most of the guys on the forum would find much wrong with the way you look either...LOL
What beach is that? Makes me think of summer and warm...and sunshine and wonderful beach breezes...and warm...but mostly the warm part.

Back to the plus size thing...14 and over is plus? Of course there is a difference between someone 5' and someone else 5'8" both wearing a 14...I don't know.

Here's what bugs me. How do guys get off from being labeled plus? I know there is the photo somewhere here of the really disgusting fat guy on the slightly built grey horse (and it is disgusting. He should be sitting on a John Deere instead of a horse). But what about the guy who puts on a few pounds and still climbs on the same horse and the same heavy tack and goes out riding and spinning? Are their buds all sitting on the fence whispering? Ha! I bet not!


----------



## stevenson

No a size 12 is not plus sized. it depends on your height , bone size. I wear a size 12 when I am at 150 lb . and Age makes a bif difference also. 
I dislike the labels, plus size, so what does that mean, that my *** is as big as two peoples therefore the plus ..


----------



## nvr2many

Dustbunny said:


> Nvr2many....I seriously doubt that most of the guys on the forum would find much wrong with the way you look either...LOL
> What beach is that? Makes me think of summer and warm...and sunshine and wonderful beach breezes...and warm...but mostly the warm part.
> 
> Back to the plus size thing...14 and over is plus? Of course there is a difference between someone 5' and someone else 5'8" both wearing a 14...I don't know.
> 
> Here's what bugs me. How do guys get off from being labeled plus? I know there is the photo somewhere here of the really disgusting fat guy on the slightly built grey horse (and it is disgusting. He should be sitting on a John Deere instead of a horse). But what about the guy who puts on a few pounds and still climbs on the same horse and the same heavy tack and goes out riding and spinning? Are their buds all sitting on the fence whispering? Ha! I bet not!


That was agate beach here in Oregon last June. And thanks, I think, lol. Hubby likes the way I look. I am with you on warm, warm and more warm! And I agree with the men thing. And what is along that same line the big 250+ men thinking a woman of 200+ is huge and too big to date, um, wth???


----------



## nvr2many

stevenson said:


> No a size 12 is not plus sized. it depends on your height , bone size. I wear a size 12 when I am at 150 lb . and Age makes a bif difference also.
> I dislike the labels, plus size, so what does that mean, that my *** is as big as two peoples therefore the plus ..


Oh God I hope not!! Ha ha ha. I hate the labels too. In older times bigger was better, it meant, wealth and beauty. Just look at the old paintings from way back. Guess times change. :-(


----------



## beau159

Back to the OP ....

Yes. I would consider you a plus-sized rider because you do have a high BMI, in addition to a larger waist. From a health standpoint, a lot of research now says that a thicker waist makes you more prone to health problems such as heart disease, high cholesterol, and more. 

Not saying that I'm Mrs. Fitness or anything, but I am 5" taller than you and 40 pounds lighter, and I still think that I have a pudgy tummy. (You're always your own worst critic.) So with some reference to myself, again, yes I would consider you a plus sized rider. 

Good luck with weight watchers! It doesn't matter which "diet" you choose, just as long as it is realistic and something that YOU can stick with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

Just saying BMI is bull. I am squishy in my stomach but I have broader muscles every where else. BMI only counts your total weight not your muscle weight. Body builders are considered overweight by BMI standards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I wasn't a meeting person but I loved weight watchers online.


----------



## Delfina

nvr2many said:


> I currently wear a 12 and am about 5'7" and thought they consider me plus size. Gosh who knows. I don't know about you but I think you should be able to tell a woman from a man, :lol:.


I wear a 0 and nobody has ever mistaken me for a man. :?

I wouldn't base anything off of a size number. My good friend was a 14 and I didn't view her as overweight, she was out there riding multiple horses, mucking the barn and then running off to work all night as a paramedic where lifting guys nearly double her weight was normal. She was in a bad riding accident and things went downhill from there, she's currently trying to lost extra weight and get back into shape but she'll never be the same size as I am....she'd die long before she got there as that's not her body type. I am midgetly small, everything about me is small and finely built, that's just the way I am and even though she's overweight and out of shape, she can still kick my a$$. Chased me on her horse all over the arena last week with a whip.... I am STILL in agony! 

I married the opposite of me, hubby is tall with a much heavier build. My older daughter at the age of eleven is the same size as me just shorter. She's a perfect weight for *her*.

Size is only a number..... which manufacturers like to change anyways! I was a size 5 in high school, many years and a couple kids later there is no way that I am smaller than I used to be but yet I am now a 0..... :?


----------



## DancingArabian

MissColors said:


> Just saying BMI is bull. I am squishy in my stomach but I have broader muscles every where else. BMI only counts your total weight not your muscle weight. Body builders are considered overweight by BMI standards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> I wasn't a meeting person but I loved weight watchers online.


BMI is bull. It doesn't take in to account many factors. My BMI has me as obese!

I've heard something about a waist to height ratio that some places are using now. I heard about it at the gym but I am far too lazy to track that stuff so I don't,but I've heard it's more accurate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissColors

DancingArabian said:


> BMI is bull. It doesn't take in to account many factors. My BMI has me as obese!
> 
> I've heard something about a waist to height ratio that some places are using now. I heard about it at the gym but I am far too lazy to track that stuff so I don't,but I've heard it's more accurate.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Another person had told me track inches not lbs because of all your water weigh. Plus I was told that only track places that have significant fat (ie: on me that's really only my stomach) my calves and thighs are just about all muscle til you get to my butt. Because when us horse riders have all that muscle in those legs of ours there isn't going to be an extremely noticeable change. 

I have 50% German heritage with about 35% Irish in there. I am and will always be "fat" I'm just a broad person. Nothing to be ashamed of. I have some weight I could loose yes but shoulder and hip bones can but get any less wide. ****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Delfina said:


> I wear a 0 and nobody has ever mistaken me for a man. :?


Oh wow! Do we really need to go there again??? OMG!! I said I messed up. Shoot me!! Oh wait, you better hurry before the gun ban! :?

Oh and to add to the size verses muscle and the whole BMI thing. I think its crap too. I have always been dense. When I was in my 20's dancing with the NBA, I was a size 4 and still weighed 135 lbs.


----------



## stevenson

Op i would not say plus size. It depends on your overall shape.
It depends if you are jr, misses or womens size. Some people are bigger on top and some are bigger on bottom and even if you look a little heavy in a photo you may not be in person. Also having your bones stick out, ribs and spine show.. is sick.. anorexic. I am never Skinny, I would have to starve. 
Currently I could lose some weight, but oh well...


----------



## Muppetgirl

Gee I'd be the perfect weight on paper if I lost two cup sizes in my bra!!!!:lol:


----------



## chubbypony

You can always have a goal to be more fit being more fit will make you healthier. 
Try not to look at it as a number you want to be fit and happy not a size. 

PLUS 

The BMI is a load of cow crap though im 125 and should be 110 or so. I am chubby and need toning but would only gain more weight if I tone.


----------



## beau159

MissColors said:


> Body builders are considered overweight by BMI standards.


Absolutely true, but the OP doesn't exactly look like she's a body builder.

BMI is another _piece of information_ to be considered when one is thinking about their weight, but like anything else, it should be taken with a grain of salt. 

Just like you shouldn't completely rely on the scale and your weight to track your weight loss. You might not be losing weight according to the scale, but if you are replacing fat with muscle, you are still making progress -- even though the scale doesn't show it. (Since muscle weighs more than fat.)

It is better to track progress by taking measurements of your body. The scale won't show you lose any weight, but the inches will show you have. 




DancingArabian said:


> I've heard something about a* waist to height ratio* that some places are using now.


That is the ratio I was referring to when I mentioned the research that points to more people having health issues who have a larger waist size. 

Hence why inches are a good way to track your progress. 

However, I've found that jeans never lie.  At least, the non-stretchy ones! Looser jeans = you are making progress!!


----------



## RobinG

Oh my, you look fine. If you feel good about yourself then you shouldn't give a rats banana what anyone thinks! What one person thinks is plus size another thinks is just fine! Enjoy life at whatever size you are and you won't miss out on anything.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

MissColors said:


> Another person had told me track inches not lbs because of all your water weigh. Plus I was told that only track places that have significant fat (ie: on me that's really only my stomach) my calves and thighs are just about all muscle til you get to my butt. Because when us horse riders have all that muscle in those legs of ours there isn't going to be an extremely noticeable change.
> 
> I have 50% German heritage with about 35% Irish in there. I am and will always be "fat" I'm just a broad person. Nothing to be ashamed of. I have some weight I could loose yes but shoulder and hip bones can but get any less wide. ****.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am like you! I am 5'7" 146 lbs. I am not fit my any means. I have larger thighs and calves, a jiggly ***, and a little baby bulge left over. I wear a size 8 jeans. I can't lose weight. You can see my hip bones, my collar bones, and my ribs. But I am put together well despite all that, and it works for me! If I lost weight, the bony parts would make me look like I starve myself. I did get down to 130 lbs once. But I looked sick. I promptly went back up to 146, and I love every lb of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

nvr2many said:


> I currently wear a 12 and am about 5'7" and thought they consider me plus size. Gosh who knows. I don't know about you but I think you should be able to tell a woman from a man, :lol:.


Was i the only one who laughed at this and took it in the light-hearted way it was meant (and I'm a plus size too - or if I'm telling the truth, plus plus size lol)  And OP, you look great on your horse xx


----------



## nvr2many

^^^ That is how I meant it. Boy I will have to watch it from now on, lol.


----------

